# OPC DA Anbindung



## DieBoese0815 (24 Juni 2021)

Zu folgender Anfrage bräuchte ich mal ein wenig Input:
Wie kann man eine Siemens oder ähnliche SPS als Client an einen OPC DA Server anbinden (Emerson DeltaV DCS V13)?

Danke schon mal für eure Anregungen!


----------



## Blockmove (24 Juni 2021)

Eine SPS als Client an einem OPC-DA-Server ist natürlich nicht der Standard.
Ich würd's erstmal mit mit Node RED probieren.
Dafür gibt es:
https://flows.nodered.org/node/node-red-contrib-opcda-client

Ob es funktioniert, kann ich dir aber nicht sagen.
Ich hab mit der Erweiterung noch nie gearbeitet.


----------



## DieBoese0815 (25 Juni 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Eine SPS als Client an einem OPC-DA-Server ist natürlich nicht der Standard.
> Ich würd's erstmal mit mit Node RED probieren.
> Dafür gibt es:
> https://flows.nodered.org/node/node-red-contrib-opcda-client
> ...


Danke für den Link, wird getestet und dann berichte ich wieder.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (25 Juni 2021)

Die OPC dataFEED Suite von Softing kann auch diverse Richtungen OPC zusammenkoppeln. Diese läuft 72 Stunden im Demo-Modus, damit kannst du erstmal testen ob das was du vorhast möglich ist.

Was ist das denn für ein seltsames System bei dem die sonst üblichen Richtungen von Server und Client invertiert sind?


----------



## DieBoese0815 (14 September 2021)

Hallo @Thomas_v2.1 & @Blockmove,

will mich gerade mal zurückmelden vom Urlaub und kurz berichten wie wir das Thema gelöst haben.
Wir haben von Emerson ein Update gemacht und nun einen OPC UA anstatt DA Server.
Dann wendeten wir noch 2 Tage für eine Modifikation der Phoenix AXL auf und haben die Steuerung so angepasst dass sie auch als OPC UA Client funktioniert. Wir können nun also wahlweise die Phoenix als OPC UA Server oder Client verwenden. 

Aufgabe gelöst


----------



## DieBoese0815 (14 September 2021)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein seltsames System bei dem die sonst üblichen Richtungen von Server und Client invertiert sind?


Wir haben hier ein Projekt bei dem Daten aus dem Server über eine verschlüsselte Anbindung sowie einer gekapselten CPU (mit TPM 2.0) via Mobilfunknetz in unsere Cloud übertragen werden (IEC 62443 Standard).


----------

